# Feeling alone?



## jayme

Hey everyone!I'm a 15 year old girl and have recently been diagnosed with IBS. I wanted to know if anyone else felt the same way I do sooo... 1) Going to school is really really hard, because some days, I have to go to the bathroom a lot, which is really embarrassing, and I HATE using school bathrooms. Also, I find it extremely hard to concentrate on work and school while I'm in pain. The worst is that I read that people with IBS should get lots of sleep (which I already don't get enough of on school nights) but most nights I'll either be running back and forth to the bathroom or in so much pain that I can't sleep.. so what do you guys all do for those things?2) I feel alone a lot, and like people don't understand that IBS is really hard for me. I'm in pain ALL the time and try not to show it, but I don't think anyone who i've told takes it seriously. They think its just a stomach ache that will go away in a few minutes. 3) It's hard to make plans with friends sometimes, because i'll be really sick or in too much pain too get together or leave the house, and they don't understand. I also hate going out for dinners with family or friends because there's so much I can't eat, and when I don't feel well, the smells of foods make me even more nauseous at times, and its hard to be in public with IBS too. I find it makes me feel better when I'm just lying down and watching TV because I always try to get my mind off of it. 4) What are everyone's safe foods? I'm still finding out mine so I want to see if we all have some in common!Let me know if anyone else feels the same too Thank you guys!!


----------



## Autosaver

Augh, I feel the same way.Planning events is terrible for me, I lowered my event planning a lot.Salads for me upsets my stomach, it causes a lot of gas.And yes, going to the bathroom is awkward. Especially when most of them are urinals and there are only like 1-2 stalls with super hard toilet paper in them.


----------



## jayme

Hahaha YES! Totally with you on the toilet paper comment


----------



## Bazzy

You're definitely not alone here, trust me.School is terrible because there aren't many people that understand that I'm in pain pretty much everyday, even if I try not to show it. All of my friends know, but most just think that it's nothing. Whenever I'm absent because of it, they just go "oh, he just has a stomach ache again" as if it was something I was faking. I don't get much sleep either, so I guess that makes it worse too :/Trying to make plans IS really hard. I tend to not make them until the last minute because I never know when the IBS is gonna flare up.And I DEFINITELY agree with the toilet paper comment


----------



## jayme

YES exact same with my friends too







SO happy I'm not alone on this!!


----------



## ziggy7

my safe foods areunsalted buttercod liver oilsteakbeef fat such as on the steakeggs, note: do not over cook your eggsfeta cheese, note: only the most hard types of cheese are safe to eat i find feta to be the best.broccoli, note: Cut most of the stem off the broccoli and only eat the top flower parts.calliflowerchickenturkeychicken/turkey skin, note: but if it is roast chicken or turkey then don't eat any of the oil dripings in the bottom of the panbeef roast, note: don't eat any of the oil dripings at the bottom of the pan and do not overcook the beef roastonly a little bit of animal organs they are rich, note: no cow organs that have been grain fed. only grass fed cow organs. but grain fed turkey or chicken organs are ok.other meats such as lamb is good too. but pork is bad.also all meats must be cooked from a raw state. nothing pre packaged or resturant made or anything added to them.edit note: im fairly sure cucumber and bell peppers are safe but i have not tested them as much as i would have liked too. maybe if the bell pepper is GMO it is not ok to eat.cucumberbell peppers, note: don't eat any of the inside seeds or fibery texture in the inside of it.now for my foods that im testing and don't know if they are 100% safe yet and or some foods that im sure they would be safe but never had the chance to eat them yet.sushi, never had the chance to try it yetfish eggs, never had the chance to try it yetraspberries, note: haveing a bad reaction to citrus lately... blueberries, note: may be abit to carbyfish organs, never had the chance to try them yetasparagus, note: needs more testing before i know if it is safecelery, note: needs more testing before i know if it is safekelp, never had the chance to try it yetbrown rice, needs more testing before i know if it is safe but also it is too carbyalmonds, needs more testing and testing of different ways to prepare themother nuts, needs more testing and testing of different ways to prepare themfresh non canned and preferably home or locally grown tomatos, i think these are ok but i should test them a little more to be safe before i reccomend them.seeds, needs more testing and should always avoid the husks of them because the husks are fiber and i can't eat fiber.olive oil, note: never cook with olive oil only eat it raw in salads like greek salads and note some brands will cause problems and some brands won't so test out other brands to find one that is ok for you. and also know suppliers of a brand of olive oil may change so one that was good may no longer be good one day.Edit: Raw nuts and seeds are maybe very good. you will know when they are raw because they are soft and chewy but i still need to test them.also a few notesi eat a low carbohydrate, medium protein, high fat diet so you will switch to a fat burning metabolism if you follow my way of eating. and also possibly enter ketosis both things are perfectly safe but takes the body a week or so to adapt well so for the first 3-4 days you will feel bad as your metabolism changes and if you cheat on the diet it may take longer than 3-4 days to change metabolisms. also the longer you eat this way the better you will feel on it say with in a week or 2 you will feel your energy levels at 70% but after a few months your energy levels could be over 100%if you live in a city or an area with bad water get a reverse osmosis water filtration system or even a 5 stage reverse osmosis water filtration system. because the public water filter systems cannot filter out hormones and such. leaked into the water from people takeing pharmaceutical drugs. i only know of reverse osmosis being able to filter them out.and also note if you try testing my safe foods don't eat anything els but 100% exactly what is on my safe foods list. the reason for this is because let's say you ate some fatty meat and broccoli you would be fine. but then lets say you ate some fatty meat and broccoli and a slice of toast you would get horrible gas. refined grains such as toast do not mix with fat at all. but after you give a fair test to these foods and after your stomach is healed then you can try testing out new foods it also takes about 3-6 months to heal a damaged stomach.and one more thing some people can be allergic to eggs or to broccoli or to even the most tiny bits of lactose sugars even in the most hard of cheeses the harder the cheese the less lactose sugars it has i think. but anyways becareful of any food you may be allergic too but don't worry about it much i doubt your allergic to eggs or broccoli and the amount of lactose sugars in feta cheese is so small it most likely will not bother you.Edit: forgot to addnever eat soy and never eat any food that has any amount of soy in it.soy lecithin is bad too and foods that are just labeled vegetable oils or lecithin can actually be soy.Edit: becareful of some dairy from USA. it might have an added hormone thing that is not safe to eat. also becareful of beef and lamb try to avoid hormones if possible. try to only eat grass fed pasture raised beef and lamb. also organic does not mean grass fed. they can feed cows grains and still label it organic.Edit:also i believe it would be a good idea to take 3000-4000 IU of a liquid vitamin D3 every day or so. remember it must be a liquid vitamin D3 as in liquid in a pill or bottle.Edit:be very careful of vitamins and any pill for that matter. all to often they contain magnesium stearate and titanium dioxide which are bad.and if you take any vitamins then the vitamins you do take make sure they are not vegetable oil based. all too often these vegetable oils turn rancid and cause problems. but maybe some brands will have non rancid vegetable oil but i haven't had any luck finding any.i have noticed that takeing only liquid vitamins as in liquid in a bottle work really good.also it would be a good idea to take extra extra omega-3 if possible.also becareful of some chicken eggs. some have orange dye added into them i think. in other words if it's naturally yellow-orange then it's extra good. but if it's orange dye it can make you sick. also becareful some eggs have mineral oil added to them which will make you sick as well.


----------



## jayme

WOW. THANK YOU!!!!! I have a lot of the same safe/non-safe foods as you do, still trying to find some. I'm lactose intolerant too so I can't have cheeses. But that was SO helpful. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Shadwick

Bazzy said:


> You're definitely not alone here, trust me.School is terrible because there aren't many people that understand that I'm in pain pretty much everyday, even if I try not to show it. All of my friends know, but most just think that it's nothing. Whenever I'm absent because of it, they just go "oh, he just has a stomach ache again" as if it was something I was faking. I don't get much sleep either, so I guess that makes it worse too :/Trying to make plans IS really hard. I tend to not make them until the last minute because I never know when the IBS is gonna flare up.And I DEFINITELY agree with the toilet paper comment


Hah, I'm 16 here, going on 17, dealing with my IBS every day. I take AP classes, I'm in Theatre, I'm an artist, a very social person, AND I have a job...and I'm lonely. Haha, so dealing with it on a daily basis, especially the pain and the, er, gas, is so immensely frustrating. I take Miralax in the mornings (though I suck at routines, so I sometimes forget) and umm....can't remember the name, but stuff for stomach cramps. And Immodium, an anti-diarrheal thing.I might have to take anti-depressants soon, as my symptoms are just about as bad as ever, and I feel sooooooo alone in this whole thing. :/ But...anyway, just wanted to say hi.







IBS sucks and I hate living my life like this.


----------



## jayme

Same about the anti-deprassants with me!! I'm part of a research program at the hospital for IBS so today I got new meds that they're testing to see if they help! I hope they do!


----------



## Sick_Ninja

Hi.i understand bout the IBS. but i see people get it a lot more often then i do, but i was also wondering does anyone really know how they first got IBS?i thought maybe the way you got it affects how bad it might be. just i got mine through stress, and the only times it really flares up is either around the time of my period, when i eat something bad or when i stress. i find some safe foods are light, no fat things like:Skim Milk Some vegetables; broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, corn. Avoid tomatoes, onions, peas and things as they have acids.Citruis in fruit is bad, so oranges and berries i've heard are bad.Sauces becareful of sauces but not just like tomoato and barbeque but things like garlic and spices. i find spices are REALLY bad and make my IBS flare badly. but i get the going out and having trouble.this is going to sound bad but once i had to use a disabled toliet becuase the public toilets were full and i needed to go to the bathroom and i am really self concious about going to the bathroom in public i find being at home when i have IBS more comfortable, were i can run to the bathroom whenever i need and just lay down and relax.IBS is just very inconvenient


----------



## ziggy7

jayme said:


> WOW. THANK YOU!!!!! I have a lot of the same safe/non-safe foods as you do, still trying to find some. I'm lactose intolerant too so I can't have cheeses. But that was SO helpful. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


Your welcome glad i could help also i forgot to addnever eat soy and never eat any food that has any amount of soy in it.


----------



## lmchibimoon

ziggy7 said:


> Your welcome glad i could help also i forgot to addnever eat soy and never eat any food that has any amount of soy in it.


I would like to know why soy is bad. Thanks!!


----------



## ziggy7

lmchibimoon said:


> I would like to know why soy is bad. Thanks!!


for starters raw soybeans are extremely deadly. it says at wiki that not even swine can eat them.Infants exclusively fed soy-based formula have 13,000 to 22,000 times more estrogen compounds in their blood than babies fed milk-based formula. this can mess up the babys whole development and for baby males it can cause a retarded sex drive noticable at puberty.note: breast feeding is the best food on earth for a baby.if a pregnant mother eats lots of soy it can cause birth defects for the pregnant mothers baby. the water or something in the babys area keeps haveing to be dumped and refilled when ever soy enters it in order to protect the baby. but if it is done too much the mother will run out of that liquid and the baby will get hurt.heres a list of studies about soyhttp://www.westonaprice.org/soy-alert.htmlthe prison systems in USA since 2003 i think started feeding the prisioners a diet high in soy. and they are all suffering and dieing and after a year of this torture its like a chemical castration. http://www.westonaprice.org/soy-alert/1624.htmlheres some videos about soy.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT-_EGATqGEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uIn2L90wA8theres this toxic Bisphenol A (BPA) which is in canned foods the plastic inside of a can so don't eat canned foods. and if mixed with estrogen posions like from soy the effect i heard can be 10x. there are some water supplies where 90% of the fish turn female and the 10% of males that are left are messed up. so if you live in a city or just an area that doesnt get it's water from the moutain make sure you get a reverse osmosis water filtration system. it is needed because the public water filters are unable to filter out the hormones they are too small. there are also 5 stage reverse osmosis water filtration systems maybe they work even better.the estrogen hormones get into the water supplie from excreted drugs that people take.some countries have banned soy from being fed to babys, children and teenagers.organic soy is like the puffer fish it must be prepared properly or els it is very dangerous.tempeh, miso and natto are the only 3 safe soys but again if they are not prepared properly and are rushed in preparing and not fully fermented they could be dangerous. personally im scared of soy and would avoid all soy even if your a vegan get your protein from something els like pea protein and chicken eggs.oh and i remember once some person said there stomach hurt. but when they stoped eating foods with soy lecithin in them there stomach then got alot better.and also one of the posions in soy is like a protein inhibitor it makes your body have a hard time absorbing protein and if you can't absorb protein how are you going to repair a damaged stomach?


----------



## searching4answers

Yes it's lonely and embarrassing. High school is misery to have to go to when u have ibs. Plans w/friends r also difficult. Poor sleep makes it worse too. To help I have to have 6 hours of sleep at least, have a doctors note given to your school guidance couselor emailed to all your teachers that says you have a medical condition and that they need to let you leave to go to the restroom at any time. Once they know this they don't give you any problems. As for plans with friends. The few really good friends you should be able to tell and they try to understand and keep in mind that this is the reason you might have to reschedule your plans for another day or just later on. IBS doesnt have to stop you. You just have to work around it most of the time. I also give myself 1-2 hours after eating b4 i go hang out w/a friend.


----------



## izzy2

Whoa, this sounds uncannily like how I feel. I take the same meds (I just started the antidepressant). I find that AP classes are the hardest, because missing class to use the bathroom sometimes makes it hard to keep up with lectures. I REALLY hate this whole thing. I'm always in pain, and I also have really bad gas pressure that makes me bloated all the time. I still haven't been able to pinpoint trigger foods and my doctor hasn't been very helpful. I'm just trying to go one day at a time.


----------



## jayme

Same here!! How are the anti depressants working? Are yours called amitriptalyne too?


----------



## jayme

izzy2 said:


> Whoa, this sounds uncannily like how I feel. I take the same meds (I just started the antidepressant). I find that AP classes are the hardest, because missing class to use the bathroom sometimes makes it hard to keep up with lectures. I REALLY hate this whole thing. I'm always in pain, and I also have really bad gas pressure that makes me bloated all the time. I still haven't been able to pinpoint trigger foods and my doctor hasn't been very helpful. I'm just trying to go one day at a time.


Same here!! How are the anti depressants working? Are yours called amitriptalyne too?


----------



## swan23

jayme said:


> Hey everyone!I'm a 15 year old girl and have recently been diagnosed with IBS. I wanted to know if anyone else felt the same way I do sooo... 1) Going to school is really really hard, because some days, I have to go to the bathroom a lot, which is really embarrassing, and I HATE using school bathrooms. Also, I find it extremely hard to concentrate on work and school while I'm in pain. The worst is that I read that people with IBS should get lots of sleep (which I already don't get enough of on school nights) but most nights I'll either be running back and forth to the bathroom or in so much pain that I can't sleep.. so what do you guys all do for those things?2) I feel alone a lot, and like people don't understand that IBS is really hard for me. I'm in pain ALL the time and try not to show it, but I don't think anyone who i've told takes it seriously. They think its just a stomach ache that will go away in a few minutes. 3) It's hard to make plans with friends sometimes, because i'll be really sick or in too much pain too get together or leave the house, and they don't understand. I also hate going out for dinners with family or friends because there's so much I can't eat, and when I don't feel well, the smells of foods make me even more nauseous at times, and its hard to be in public with IBS too. I find it makes me feel better when I'm just lying down and watching TV because I always try to get my mind off of it. 4) What are everyone's safe foods? I'm still finding out mine so I want to see if we all have some in common!Let me know if anyone else feels the same too Thank you guys!!


it is hard to concentrate when it hurts like nobody business and when you have to go i feel uncomfortable going in school bathrooms too . just remember there are people there for you and you are not alone


----------



## kaitouftw

guess i cant call myself a teen as i just turned 20 yesterday, i have severe ibs symptoms and also found out i have an ain3 to top everything off. i just recently got diagnosed but i have been living with it since i was 13 and school was so hard for me especially with exams where you haveto sit dowwn quietly for hours on end having to deal with the pain.one thing i would suggest to you would be to speak to your head master/mistress about it seriously let them know its not a minor thing and it affects you everyday and to give you a little bit more leway when it comes to toilet breaks and exams lunches etc. at the time i didnt know what was wrong with me i actually thought i had Zollenger Ellison syndrome but i spoke to my head about it and i could leave when i pleased to go bathroom or eat when i felt like eating and take breaks away from people till i felt a bit more comfortable but most of all more flexibility with homework and exams (more time etc).just been put on antidepressants too about a month ago amitriptalyne at 50mg per day, i found they really do work wonders if you take them in the evening and not just before bed because for me anyways most of my flair ups are in the evenings and it keeps me up all night but with the meds they help the symptoms and by night time you can get a good sleep.one thing i will note about them though is they will make you constipated like many antidepressants will, best cause of action would be to get a little bit more fibre in your diet to kind of level it out so to speak, like a banana a day or something would suffice.but anyways i hope my rambling helps some =]


----------



## courtneybabby

i know how u feel! i missed 2 weeks straight of school because of IBS. the thingss i stay away from are seeds! they do the most damage for me. IBS is a terrible thing to live with. Im 14 and last night all of my friends when out and i was stuck home /: you just have to make the best of it.


----------



## Becca Spencer

IBS is so hard to deal with! I think we seem to have alot in common email me sometime and we can talk about living with IBS [email protected] I'm 13 and I am missing out on life it's flying right by me..


----------



## holly1996

I know exactly how you feel, I am also 15 and was only diagnosed with IBS a few months ago. I have missed a huge amount of school because I have to go to the toilet constantly and I am afraid that I might not make it as I have to have a long bus journey to school. I am taking medication for it but it doesn't seem to help







I am so lonely and have barely any life anymore and hardly ever leave the house incase I can't get to the toilet fast enough.Most days I am off school and just feel like crying all day because I am getting so depressedPlease reply I would really just like someone to talk to who understands what I am going through as I feel really alone in this.Thanks


----------



## klido

I would like some movies that cover issues that teens and children have, some with abuse or coming of age type things happening, one of my favorite movies would have to be action movies, and i also like this comedy movies, i like the whole thing with more actions and how everything happened and i would just like some movies along those lines.


----------



## Beckaboo

hi , i'm 16 and also finding school a challenge . i have a total fear of public bathrooms so that's just a no no so yea .. its fun. i have been on meds for about a year and a half i take , amatryptaline , ranatadine and loperamide (immodium). they have worked really well and i rely on them pretty much all the time . so i would say yes to the meds they really do help. it is so hard to be able to have a social life and live around having ibs and taking tablets every single day , especially at sleepovers etc. ibs really has made me terrified of so many things that i would never have been scared of before . its hard being 16 and living with ibs :/


----------



## doodlebug

jayme said:


> Hey everyone!I'm a 15 year old girl and have recently been diagnosed with IBS. I wanted to know if anyone else felt the same way I do sooo... 1) Going to school is really really hard, because some days, I have to go to the bathroom a lot, which is really embarrassing, and I HATE using school bathrooms. Also, I find it extremely hard to concentrate on work and school while I'm in pain. The worst is that I read that people with IBS should get lots of sleep (which I already don't get enough of on school nights) but most nights I'll either be running back and forth to the bathroom or in so much pain that I can't sleep.. so what do you guys all do for those things?2) I feel alone a lot, and like people don't understand that IBS is really hard for me. I'm in pain ALL the time and try not to show it, but I don't think anyone who i've told takes it seriously. They think its just a stomach ache that will go away in a few minutes. 3) It's hard to make plans with friends sometimes, because i'll be really sick or in too much pain too get together or leave the house, and they don't understand. I also hate going out for dinners with family or friends because there's so much I can't eat, and when I don't feel well, the smells of foods make me even more nauseous at times, and its hard to be in public with IBS too. I find it makes me feel better when I'm just lying down and watching TV because I always try to get my mind off of it. 4) What are everyone's safe foods? I'm still finding out mine so I want to see if we all have some in common!Let me know if anyone else feels the same too Thank you guys!!


----------



## doodlebug

hi i often can not fall asleep from pain i try to think about other things i wake up at night i go to the bathroom and then i just sit there and read something boring or i just don't do any thing. hope this helps


----------



## imagine_serenity

doodlebug said:


> hi i often can not fall asleep from pain i try to think about other things i wake up at night i go to the bathroom and then i just sit there and read something boring or i just don't do any thing. hope this helps


thats how i am ;/


----------



## imagine_serenity

Beckaboo said:


> hi , i'm 16 and also finding school a challenge . i have a total fear of public bathrooms so that's just a no no so yea .. its fun. i have been on meds for about a year and a half i take , amatryptaline , ranatadine and loperamide (immodium). they have worked really well and i rely on them pretty much all the time . so i would say yes to the meds they really do help. it is so hard to be able to have a social life and live around having ibs and taking tablets every single day , especially at sleepovers etc. ibs really has made me terrified of so many things that i would never have been scared of before . its hard being 16 and living with ibs :/


im feeling the same exact way... im 17 with ibs and i cant do normal things that i used to be able to ): its depressing and sucks. especially going to school, its become a fear.. :/


----------

